# RIP Maggie...



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Maggie left us today, asleep in her dog house, next to her best buddy Romeo.

We will Miss you Mag...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am really sorry for your loss, was this unexpected?


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

RIP Maggie....


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Maggie.







Hugs







to you and Maggie's family.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Maggie.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

She was an old girl. We knew the day would come, but we were not sure of when.









Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I found Mag at a shelter, shortly after Colby died. She had been living on the streets in the city- visiting restaurants, and neighbors. She was turned in by someone who wanted her to have a better life. When we brought her home, she got out and laid on the grass in the sun- Like she had always lived here. That is the way she died- peaceful-lying with her friend Romeo on a sunny day.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, we had to bury one of ours last week, it's heartbreaking when they leave you. Sounds like she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: romeosmomI found Mag at a shelter, shortly after Colby died. She had been living on the streets in the city- visiting restaurants, and neighbors. She was turned in by someone who wanted her to have a better life. When we brought her home, she got out and laid on the grass in the sun- Like she had always lived here. That is the way she died- peaceful-lying with her friend Romeo on a sunny day.










This makes me weepy (which is hard to do!) 

Morgan was the same way - little scared at first to be living in a house, not quite sure of the big boy who smacked her in the face after he kissed her but oh so pleased to have a nice place to live.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for you loss. RIP Maggie.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for saving her, and giving her a great life, she died peacefully on her own, that is the best way.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

She is at peace and you made her final years her best ones. So sorry you lost her.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Thank-you for adopting Maggie and giving her a good life. She died the way she wanted with peace/dignity.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but we will all be lucky if our animal's and us all get to go peacefully in our sleep from old age. You must have took tremendously good care of her, for this to have been the case. Be proud of yourself, and just know that you saved her life, and gave her an amazing one, and she is still grateful, loving, and watching over you soaking up the sunshine in your yard and in your heart.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts. Maggie was well loved, and is deeply missed.







It has been a difficult week for my boys & Romeo. Romeo is lost without her.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maggie. She was lucky she was able to spend her final years with you and your family and Romeo.








Rest in Peace Maggie, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So, sorry







Rest in peace sweet girl


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Rest-In-Peace


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.







Maggie


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am sorry for the loss of Maggie. My Solo also went in her sleep at almost 15. Like you, I knew the time was close, but I am am happy it was after a good week for her.

I saw your other post about Romeo and hope is doing better.








Sweet Miss Maggie Let Romeo know you are OK - he is grieving for you.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you. I think I grieve more for _his loss_. I miss her too, but I know she had a happy life, and it helped to know she died in peace.


----------

